# One finger Zen



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Something I've been doing lately is this position, not low in the horse-rider stance like the poseur here, but in a more upright position where arms and legs tire at the same pace. You can start with your feet shoulder-width apart and adjust, hold the arms forward and fingers in one finger zen. Knees bent, gently sinking into a standing-seating position, completely relax. A couple of minutes twice a day.

I swear it feels like it's toning my nervous system.

In Chi-kung this is called The Golden Bridge.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have never done this but I have seen Wim Hof do this position many times combined with breathing. Also seem to be remember him saying something once regarding it activating the nervous system... I suppose if you are constantly contracting the leg muscles to balance that is pretty stimulating


----------

